# Type 1 Diabetes



## S33ktheBeauty (8 d ago)

Hello!
I am considering a job in the UAE, but have discovered that the company insurance will not cover my diabetes supplies. Looking for recommendations on international health insurance policies that provide good coverage specifically for continuous glucose monitor (Dexcom) and insulin pump (Omnipod). Also, and advice on cost of insulin/other supplies is very helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------

